# Oris 65 SS Bracelet alternative replacement



## tissotguy

Hi all,
excited for my incoming Oris Diver Sixty Five ref. 733-7707-4064, 40mm. Since I bought this 2nd hand, the watch will come with the Oris canvas strap.
I'm just wondering if anyone knows any alternative SS bracelet that will fit this watch.
I believe it's 20mm lug width.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Wildmans85

*Re: Oris 65 SS Bracelet OEM replacement*

Do you mean non-oem? OEM being original equipment manufacturer which would be Oris.

If you're looking for a non Oris bracelet, do a search on the 'Bay for a rivet bracelet that fits a Rolex explorer. I bought one for mine and with a small V in the springbar it fit my 40mm just fine.

Sent from my HTC One mini using Tapatalk


----------



## tissotguy

Thank you for the suggestion Wildmans85. You are correct, I've updated the title on my post as I am looking for an alternative ss bracelet other than Oris.

Is this the one that you're referring to?

If you have a chance, would you mind posting the picture of your Oris with this bracelet? Also, not sure what you meant by the small V in the springbar. Is this part of the Oris original springbar OR this is in addition to that I need to get?

Thank you again for your help.


----------



## ChronoSage

I'm also interested in finding a fitting alternative bracelet for my 65 since I don't really like the OEM one. I was wondering if any of the StrapCode super oysters would do the job nicely. From the pictures, it seems that the end-links of the super oyster for mid-size seeking divers would fit the Oris 65 ok. Can anyone confirm my suspicion?


----------



## kplam

Check out this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f22/pre-basel-new-oris-re-issue-divers-sixty-five-1681522-35.html

I read that a Rolex GMT 16710 bracelet should fit, so I bought a cheapy version on eBay. I tried to fit the folded end links to my Oris, but it didn't work quite well.

Here is my Oris 65 on a straight endlink jubilee for $20.


----------



## imarx

I like the look of the jubilee bracelet, captures the vintage essence better than the OEM bracelet IMO.


----------



## tissotguy

Thank you all for the replies. I suppose the straight end could work, but still a bit iffy on the gap :-x

Is the Rolex GMT that kplam mentioned is essentially the same as the Rolex explorer that Wildmans85 mentioned above?

Thank you again.

P.S. I also read that Seiko SARG009 curved end bracelet fit nicely, but for some reason I can't seem to find non-OEM strap for it as I don't want to have Seiko writing on the clasp :-d


----------



## Buchmann69

tissotguy said:


> Thank you all for the replies. I suppose the straight end could work, but still a bit iffy on the gap :-x
> 
> Is the Rolex GMT that kplam mentioned is essentially the same as the Rolex explorer that Wildmans85 mentioned above?
> 
> Thank you again.
> 
> P.S. I also read that Seiko SARG009 curved end bracelet fit nicely, but for some reason I can't seem to find non-OEM strap for it as I don't want to have Seiko writing on the clasp :-d


Hello!

There are 2 bracelets in my collection that fit the Oris Diver 65:

Rolex Polar Explorer 16570




































Omega Seamaster 2254.50:




































The Rolex bracelet fits perfect; the omega bracelet fits really well with minimal wiggle at the lug end. However these are expensive alternatives. Why not purchase the Oris OEM bracelet?









Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## tissotguy

Thank you very much for the pictures Rob!
Yeah, I'm one of those guys who will occasionally wears bracelet on a watch so not ready to plunge $275 on the Oris bracelet and looking for some other affordable straps that may fit nicely.
I won't be buying the real Rolex nor Omega bracelet for that matter, but will look at other options out there for these that may fit the Oris.

I noticed the bay seller starts selling Oris ss bracelet but it looks like it's not all brushed tho, and it does look like the seamaster bracelet you have. I did contact the seller to look for the all brushed version and they recommended this one to try.
So they both maybe for the seamaster but since they fit, the seller probably now start selling it for Oris as well.

Thank you again for the pictures! Really helps a lot.


----------



## MadMrB

tissotguy said:


> Thank you very much for the pictures Rob!
> Yeah, I'm one of those guys who will occasionally wears bracelet on a watch so not ready to plunge $275 on the Oris bracelet and looking for some other affordable straps that may fit nicely.
> I won't be buying the real Rolex nor Omega bracelet for that matter, but will look at other options out there for these that may fit the Oris.
> 
> I noticed the bay seller starts selling Oris ss bracelet but it looks like it's not all brushed tho, and it does look like the seamaster bracelet you have. I did contact the seller to look for the all brushed version and they recommended this one to try.
> So they both maybe for the seamaster but since they fit, the seller probably now start selling it for Oris as well.
> 
> Thank you again for the pictures! Really helps a lot.


Unless you dislike the OEM bracelet then, I would advise not purchasing an aftermarket bracelet. In my experience buying aftermarket bracelets is usually a waste of money, expecially when considering the quality of Oris bracelets. Cheaper aftermarket bracelets very rarely (if ever) fit exactly right, and do not provide the satisfaction that a quality OEM bracelet does. So it may seem like a slightly more pricey option initially, but IMO its very much worth it, and you'd appreciate the OEM bracelet far more.


----------



## tissotguy

Great advise MadMrB. But plunging that much money on a bracelet that I will only occasionally wear it's still a bit hard to swallow.


----------



## Wildmans85

tissotguy said:


> Thank you for the suggestion Wildmans85. You are correct, I've updated the title on my post as I am looking for an alternative ss bracelet other than Oris.
> 
> Is this the one that you're referring to?
> 
> If you have a chance, would you mind posting the picture of your Oris with this bracelet? Also, not sure what you meant by the small V in the springbar. Is this part of the Oris original springbar OR this is in addition to that I need to get?
> 
> Thank you again for your help.


Hi Tissotguy,

Sorry about the delay in replying, this is the bracelet I bought http://www.ebay.com/itm/352076440183, and some photos. When I say a 'V' I literally mean making the springbar into a V, I've attached a photo. This is a cheap way to do it, you can buy curved springbars that would achieve the same result.

About the bracelet, it's brushed on top, polished rivets and on the sides. The clasp is passable but definitely not high quality. End links fit well IMO, but are folded (obviously) ?


----------



## trh77

That's amazingly close to the OEM!!


----------



## commanche

^ More info please!


----------



## Wildmans85

commanche said:


> ^ More info please!


Fire away, what info are you after?


----------



## tissotguy

Thank you very much Wildmans85 for taking the time to reply and post pictures.
Very much appreciated. It looks great! Curious why you need to curved the spring bar.

Does it to make sure that it a can attached perfectly to the watch?
I would assume the strap itself doesn't use curved spring bar and wonder how the v you made can fit in there.

Thank you again.


----------



## Wildmans85

tissotguy said:


> Thank you very much Wildmans85 for taking the time to reply and post pictures.
> Very much appreciated. It looks great! Curious why you need to curved the spring bar.
> 
> Does it to make sure that it a can attached perfectly to the watch?
> I would assume the strap itself doesn't use curved spring bar and wonder how the v you made can fit in there.
> 
> Thank you again.


No problem at all, that's the great thing about WUS there's always someone out there that can help.

As for the V in the springbar, the end link profile is right for the watch case but with a straight springbar it wouldn't engage in the lug holes, so V'ing the springbar helps with that slight misalignment and BAM the bracelet fits. The V is so shallow that it doesn't stop it going through the bracelet.


----------



## handsoverfist

Seeing that Oyster and Speedy bracelet on there is awesome! Never would've thought


----------



## tissotguy

Thank you Wildmans85 for the V explanation. Very creative.
It looks great!!!

Cheers.


----------



## tissotguy

Hi Wildmans85, now the Oris is in my hand :-! I noticed it has a curved spring bar.
Does it mean that it should work with the bracelet that you purchased from the bay?

Many thanks!


----------



## Glylex

Thanks to Wildmans85's pictures, which gave me a better idea of how these bracelets look, I picked one up for a different watch. The end link fits a 36mm diameter perfectly. So I'm going to hazard a guess that it looks like it fits perfectly on the Oris because of the black bezel, which both covers and absorbs the visual cues of the fit (there's a gap visible in the photos which you don't notice because it's just black against black).

I wonder whether some cautious sanding against a 40 mm diameter block might not improve (perfect?) the fit while also allowing the use of normal springbars? One would probably have to squeeze the end links a bit to keep contact on the underside. Having not done that I can't of course say that you wouldn't break the inside tubes off during the squeezing.

Incidentally, having found this thread while innocently searching for info on modern rivet bracelets, I am now infatuated with the 65, its siren call is now pulling my wallet towards the rocky shores.


----------



## tissotguy

Finally got some time today to do it. Here's the bracelet - thank you again to Widlsmans85 for the recommendation and pictures :-!









I tried to make the spring bar to a V but I may bent it too much that I was not able to push it back into the bracelet. So, the 2nd try, I left it as is and here's the way I installed it.
I put one end of the spring bar to the hole first and push the other side in.









Once it sit, make sure to adjust the springbar, through the opening, to latch into the other hole. It takes a couple of try to make sure it sits properly but it's not difficult.
I give it a few tugs to ensure the bracelet is secure.









And here are the results:





























And the obligatory wrist shot:





















Not too shabby :-d
Cheers.


----------



## YODAHAWK

I went old man with a Haley Roma expandable bracelet. It's like getting those pants with the expandable waist line. Comfy.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oklahoma

Not a bracelet but one that I found that looks good. The blue nylon strap from omega that fits the deployment buckle is a great fit. Even though it looks black it is actually a dark navy blue.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## tanksndudes

This thread inspired me to seek out a bracelet for my 65. I haven't typically been a bracelet guy, but I'm warming to them. I found this solid pilot link bracelet from Watch Gecko for $25, and figured why not? It's a combination of brushed and polished, 3mm thick, with solid end links.

I do like the look. The butterfly clasp has no buttons, but it's quite easy to pop it open-not so easy as to do it unintentionally, however. There is no micro adjustment, of course, and all the links are the same size. Because of this I find that I can either go juuuuust a little too large or juuuuust a little too snug with the sizing, but I can't get it perfect. Neither of those fittings offends me, however, so for the price I'm pleased.


----------



## blobtech

+1 for the ebay rivet bracelet for 36mm explorer as suggested by Wildmans85 


This bracelet is fully riveted, unlike OEM. The links are solid, nicely brushed with polished sides, and step tapered in width.
End links do not perfectly align, and it was a difficult install but well worth the $20.


----------



## kplam

Wow! That looks absolutely perfect!

What do you mean the install was hard? What modifications (if any) did you do to the end links?

Looks like the seller of that bracelet doesn't have any more stock now.


----------



## Justin8836

If only strapcode/miltat made a nice jubilee, endmill or hexad with curved end to fit the 65 perfectly.....would be nice. The explorer bracelet is definitely a good compliment.


----------



## blobtech

Kplam,

I did not have to modify the end links.
The spring bars were not catching perfectly, so there were a few times when I thought they were in only to tug on the bracelet and have them pop out. 
I did this before seeing the suggestion above to bend the spring bars, but that seems like a good idea.
Now that the bars are correctly seated, the bracelet is secure and has survived pool, lake, and mountains.

Here is a current listing from the seller I used: 20MM OLD STYLE SOLID STEEL RIVET OYSTER BAND BRACELET FOR 36MM EXPLORER WATCH


----------



## kplam

Thank you for the info! Will monitor this seller to see when they get that 20mm rivet bracelet back in stock again.

The bracelet looks like a perfect fit. 


blobtech said:


> Kplam,
> 
> I did not have to modify the end links.
> The spring bars were not catching perfectly, so there were a few times when I thought they were in only to tug on the bracelet and have them pop out.
> I did this before seeing the suggestion above to bend the spring bars, but that seems like a good idea.
> Now that the bars are correctly seated, the bracelet is secure and has survived pool, lake, and mountains.
> 
> Here is a current listing from the seller I used: 20MM OLD STYLE SOLID STEEL RIVET OYSTER BAND BRACELET FOR 36MM EXPLORER WATCH
> 
> View attachment 12453713


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## dbleoh7

Does anyone have any good jubilee bracelet recommendations for this watch? I am too looking for a non-OEM bracelet, but one that doesn't have a cheap feel.. The Strapcode ANGUS Jubilee looks nice, but you have to shell out $120ish. Any recommendations?


----------



## kplam

dbleoh7 said:


> Does anyone have any good jubilee bracelet recommendations for this watch? I am too looking for a non-OEM bracelet, but one that doesn't have a cheap feel.. The Strapcode ANGUS Jubilee looks nice, but you have to shell out $120ish. Any recommendations?


I have the WatchGecko Super Jubilee on order. I'm planning to try it on my Diver 65. Will report back.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## dbleoh7

kplam said:


> I have the WatchGecko Super Jubilee on order. I'm planning to try it on my Diver 65. Will report back.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Awesome, thanks. WatchGecko was another one I was looking at. It's so difficult to tell if a bracelet has a cheap/light feel to it without actually seeing it in person, so I'll be anxiously awaiting.


----------



## kplam

I received the WatchGecko Super Jubilee 20mm (straight end) to try on my 40mm Oris 65. Unfortunately, it's not going to work. While the quality is not bad, the straight end piece fits so tightly into the 20mm lugs of the Oris 65 that it barely is able to rotate. It is a really tight fit. So don't bother buying it for the Oris 65.

I tried some cheaper German-made jubilee bracelets from Watch-band-center that have cheap stamped clasps and folded links, but the straight end link is sort of less than 20mm even though it is stated as 20mm. This allowed the bracelet to work perfectly for the Oris 65. 

Still no ideal solution for a jubilee bracelet for the Oris 65.


----------



## dbleoh7

I bought a jubilee but it did not fit so I had to return it. I bought the Strapcode Super Engineer instead. I'm pretty happy with it, although it's a little thick for the watch.


----------



## HickWillis

Buchmann69 said:


> Hello!
> 
> There are 2 bracelets in my collection that fit the Oris Diver 65:
> 
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


These all look great! I like the Omega bracelet on it


----------



## saturnphive

Any pics of an oris 65 on a BOR bracelet or another 5 link? Even a mesh? I'm just curious what all the bracelet options are out there, and I think the Beads of Rice are about as Vintage Mod and comfortable as it gets.


----------



## tanksndudes

I've tried mine on mesh. Looks good, though I'm still curious to try one of the Rolex-style cheapies.


----------



## osamu

Wildmans85 said:


> Hi Tissotguy,
> 
> Sorry about the delay in replying, this is the bracelet I bought http://www.ebay.com/itm/352076440183, and some photos. When I say a 'V' I literally mean making the springbar into a V, I've attached a photo. This is a cheap way to do it, you can buy curved springbars that would achieve the same result.
> 
> About the bracelet, it's brushed on top, polished rivets and on the sides. The clasp is passable but definitely not high quality. End links fit well IMO, but are folded (obviously) ��


I bought one of these ~$20 bracelets from ebay just to give it a shot. Just thought I would share my opinion.

I was impressed with the feel of this bracelet for $20. Nice and weighty, not too jingly. I've bought $50 bracelets that felt worse.

Regarding fitting on the watch, it seemed to have too much of a curve, and like you the springbars wouldn't fit out of the box. My solution, was 5 minutes of grinding on each endlink with a dremel. Just slowly working more on the outer edges of the curve of the end links to make it a bit more shallow. The sides also were knocked down a second just to get it to fit on smoother between the lugs. The endlinks were also just slightly too tall, so a squeezed them down a bit so they cleared the bottom of the bezel.




























One pretty big issue for me though, is that I think there is a bad design flaw. The microadjustment on the clasp won't work with the rivets on the bracelet. The rivets are too big to fit in the clasp. I was able to get a decent fit without it, just out of sheer luck (although might be one notch tighter than perfect). If it continues to bother me, I might try and knock down the rivet with a dremel again to see if I can fit it. But if I were buying again, I might go with a non-riveted bracelet, as I'm not such a huge fan of the rivets to give up microadjust










Another minor gripe is I wish they had more removable links. For my 6.5" wrist, I took out all the removable links.

All-in-all, for $20, I'm very satisfied.


----------



## mplsabdullah

osamu said:


> I bought one of these ~$20 bracelets from ebay just to give it a shot. Just thought I would share my opinion.
> 
> I was impressed with the feel of this bracelet for $20. Nice and weighty, not too jingly. I've bought $50 bracelets that felt worse.
> 
> Regarding fitting on the watch, it seemed to have too much of a curve, and like you the springbars wouldn't fit out of the box. My solution, was 5 minutes of grinding on each endlink with a dremel. Just slowly working more on the outer edges of the curve of the end links to make it a bit more shallow. The sides also were knocked down a second just to get it to fit on smoother between the lugs. The endlinks were also just slightly too tall, so a squeezed them down a bit so they cleared the bottom of the bezel.
> 
> One pretty big issue for me though, is that I think there is a bad design flaw. The microadjustment on the clasp won't work with the rivets on the bracelet. The rivets are too big to fit in the clasp. I was able to get a decent fit without it, just out of sheer luck (although might be one notch tighter than perfect). If it continues to bother me, I might try and knock down the rivet with a dremel again to see if I can fit it. But if I were buying again, I might go with a non-riveted bracelet, as I'm not such a huge fan of the rivets to give up microadjust
> 
> Another minor gripe is I wish they had more removable links. For my 6.5" wrist, I took out all the removable links.
> 
> All-in-all, for $20, I'm very satisfied.


Great job. It looks worth much more then $20. |> Wish I had the time and patience for projects like that.


----------



## jasi_88

I cannibalized an old jubilee from my grandpa’s old Leijona watch. Fits nicely and looks great!


----------



## gaf1958

My Sixty-five with two different Omega SMP bracelets... 
I prefer it with the five link version on the Oris, but I prefer the 9 link on the SMP.


----------



## spoonman

Just thought I'd share my pics of the ORIS 65 on Shark Mesh. 


http://imgur.com/Izwhbq6


----------



## spoonman

Just to let folks know, I just picked up that "20MM OLD STYLE SOLID STEEL RIVET OYSTER BAND BRACELET FOR 36MM EXPLORER WATCH" from ebay, and like the rest of you who have tried it, it works great! I'll post pics when I get a moment.


----------



## windir

you should change the title to 40mm 65


----------



## duculetu

Hello guys, I understand that this thread is mostly based on an alternative bracelet but can someone help me with the reference code for the OEM one? I cannot find it anywhere. I am interested in the original steel bracelet for the Oris 65 40mm black dial one. Also if you know the code for the nylon sand color strap please help me with that too.
I am looking to purchase one in the near future and cannot find anything so I must refine my searches to see on what sums these go SH but mint condition.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## blobtech

duculetu said:


> Hello guys, I understand that this thread is mostly based on an alternative bracelet but can someone help me with the reference code for the OEM one? I cannot find it anywhere. I am interested in the original steel bracelet for the Oris 65 40mm black dial one. Also if you know the code for the nylon sand color strap please help me with that too.
> I am looking to purchase one in the near future and cannot find anything so I must refine my searches to see on what sums these go SH but mint condition.
> 
> Thank you in advance!


OEM bracelet for 40mm Oris 65 is 07 8 20 18
I ordered from acejewelers.com for $275

To be honest, the clasp and end links are an upgrade, but I actually like the cheap bracelet links better


----------



## SpankyMcGee

A bit late, but I just tried the bracelet from my 39mm Steinhart and it works fairly well.


----------



## trh77

Bringing this back from the dead. Has anyone found a 21mm aftermarket bracelet for the 42mm 65? There’s a Rolex Seadweller bracelet on eBay for $95 USD (so like $130 since I’m in Canada), but no idea if it’ll fit, and it’s not like that’s a $20 experiment.


----------



## dmitrzak1

trh77 said:


> Bringing this back from the dead. Has anyone found a 21mm aftermarket bracelet for the 42mm 65? There’s a Rolex Seadweller bracelet on eBay for $95 USD (so like $130 since I’m in Canada), but no idea if it’ll fit, and it’s not like that’s a $20 experiment.


Bringing this back from the dead again. 

Strapcode sells bracelets for the seamaster. They all should fit the 65 20mm. I tested and can validate it works!! Plastic still on bracelet.


----------



## timgiao

SpankyMcGee said:


> A bit late, but I just tried the bracelet from my 39mm Steinhart and it works fairly well.


is it Steinhart Ocean 39 ?


----------



## drums4money

been tracking this thread for quite a long time. i'm now looking for a stainless band to have in addition to the OEM rubber "4 20 18" strap. will likely try one of the suggested oyster straps. interstingly, though - i've been studying the Breitling Superocean style bracelets for 20mm lugs. i like the look of that offset trapezoidal link.


----------



## timgiao

dmitrzak1 said:


> Bringing this back from the dead again.
> 
> Strapcode sells bracelets for the seamaster. They all should fit the 65 20mm. I tested and can validate it works!! Plastic still on bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 16305878
> 
> View attachment 16305877


+1 for Seamaster jubilee from Strapcode. Nice fitting and the Divers 65 looks quite good on jubilee as well.


----------



## awesty

timgiao said:


> +1 for Seamaster jubilee from Strapcode. Nice fitting and the Divers 65 looks quite good on jubilee as well.


I've just picked up this bracelet for my new (to me) Divers 65 (7707 4064-07 5) and visually the fit is almost perfect. However, the end links seem to be slightly in contact with the bezel which makes the bezel harder to turn. 

Does anyone else with the strapcode jubilee notice this? It's also possible I'm just unlucky with fit.

Anyway, definitely not a deal breaker, the bracelet is great otherwise and I will keep wearing it. Just a heads up for anyone else interested. If crisp bezel action is important to you then maybe a different bracelet would be better.


----------



## Half Dozen

I wear mine on a Ginault Oyster. I think the quality is very good, and the glide-lock clasp ensures it is always comfortable. I posted my thoughts here last year:
Quick Review - Ginault Bracelet on 40mm Divers Sixty-Five


----------



## spoonman

I picked up the Uncle Sieko US1171 Speedmaster bracelet for my Omega, but didn't get around to putting it on the Speedy. So I decided to see if it fit my other watches. I found that it fit my 65 quite nicely.


----------



## spoonman

Here's another pic of the fit with the Uncle Seiko Speedy bracelet.


----------

